# 4 month old with drinking problem



## squeakermama (Nov 2, 2010)

Well my Kako was born in the month of July in the hot Texas sun. She's a smart girl and realized that pawing at the water bowl would cool the ground and provide some relief from the heat. Well she still does this (she is now 4 months old), even when it's not hot. It's a terrible habit that I can't seem to break. For now I have a large rock inside of her water bowl that seems to have helped slow down the number of times I have to refill the large water container. She also doesn't seem to like it when my Pug tries to get a drink. She doesn't seem have as much as an "obsession" with it as she once was but it's still annoying. 
Thank goodness she doesn't seem to be driven or obsessed with water as I have seem some dogs do. I can use the garden hose and she is fine, it's just her drinking bowl.
Has only else had this problem?
:help:


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

My pup flipped her food and water dishes all the time..INSIDE THE HOUSE! I ended up getting her dishes in a holder hoping she would not be able to do it, she just picked them up with her teeth and was still able to do it but it was harder for her to get up so I was able to catch her and tell her no, she learned quickly that she was not allowed and does not do it anymore but I did by some velcro to try next if she did not catch on.

Here is a picture of the types of dishes I got her that worked, they are fancy but you can find this type without being so fancy.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I tried putting bricks in Grendel's water bowl once but she merely used them to hone her claws to a razor sharp edge.

Jelply and the MEsquite Mafia


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Good luck! LOL.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie Lee does this too. She is always putting her paws in the bowl and spilling it but she does this only outside. I have elevated inside so she does not do it inside. When I leave I put her in a kennel outside so this is when she does it. I got a small pail from Tractor Supply and use a spring clip to attach it to the kennel. The bowls out of the kennel I had to get smaller water pails and elevate them to get her to stop and clipped that one also to the fence so far so good. They have a wonderful variety of different types of pails and buckets at Tractor Supply that resist cracking and have handles and/or brackets where you can attach it to something to prevent spilling.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

We had to get a holder for the bowls. Also we only fill halfway (have to refill often) to stop him from wanting to stick his whole nose in the water.


----------

